# Aristo Brass Track Joiners



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Those pesky little screws, the screw-driver made for a 3 year old's hand, conductivity issues, and all that time on your knees prompted you to invest in some good quality rail clamps...And now you have those silly joiners lying around everywhere! Have no fear I have a good home for your old brass joiners, I guarantee to take excellent care of them too!...if you are interested in loosing them please email me off list! 


cale


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know ............ I was thinking of melting them down and trying my hand at casting


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cale, how about SS ones? 

Pay the shipping? 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Could melt down if you had a enough make some loco weighs. Later RJD


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/26/2009 8:33 AM
Cale, how about SS ones? 

Pay the shipping? 

Greg




Greg, sounds great...but wonder if they can be soldered to brass? any ideas...? If so, I'll take 'em!

thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably, but would be a pain, I would stick to brass. 

The extra effort to solder the dissimilar metals, and the possible dielectric by having 3 metals (brass, solder, stainless) would probably not make it the best for you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/26/2009 9:19 AM
Probably, but would be a pain, I would stick to brass. 

The extra effort to solder the dissimilar metals, and the possible dielectric by having 3 metals (brass, solder, stainless) would probably not make it the best for you. 

Regards, Greg

Cool, thanks for the offer I really appreciate it!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it comes down to being a good decision for you, though, the offer is still there. I have a big ziplock full of the dang things. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cal about how many do you need. I have some brass ones. Later RJD


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg, I'm all Batt/RCS so the dielectric issue may be moot, did find an online article on soldering ss and brass...I say I'll give it a shot...I'll shoot u an email! 

RJ, not really sure, although it seems like a great deal needed, I plan to straighten out most/all of my track and solder it up then re-bend with my Train-Li bender... 

oh, by the way, I'm tearing up all I have down..the wife has allowed me to begin anew...on raised, flat ground! Most of the short sectional stuff I have is what will require the joiners. 

thanks to all! 

cale


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

here is a link to the move: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/78172/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cal let me know if Greg supply will do. If not i can furnish both brass and SS. Later RJD


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

RJ, after chatting with Greg, I may try to go all brass first then turn to SS if I come up short! 

cale


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

So Cale, you need aristo joiners? and the screws? Let me know.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Barry, just looking for the joiners. 

thanks 
cale


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Pm me your addy so I can drop them in the mail.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Cale, I counted 90 of the brass Aristo joiners. I will be coming through your area on Saturday morning. I have to be in Hickory, NC before 10 am. Look in your mail box and they should be there.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Marauderer on 01/29/2009 7:09 PM
Cale, I counted 90 of the brass Aristo joiners. I will be coming through your area on Saturday morning. I have to be in Hickory, NC before 10 am. Look in your mail box and they should be there.

Wow, Barry, you'll be up early! can I leave you some cookies and milk?....

Many Thanks!

cale


----------

